# Astatotilapia latifasciata - 2 females holding



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

Allright so I am here display my ignorance to you. 
Last night as my two Astatotilapia latifasciata females were going round and round I notices that they were drawing to a flatter rock I have in the tank. with in about 15 min of watching these two circle each other, they took turns laying eggs and scooping them up. Please note that I do not have a male Astatotilapia latifasciata and they are house with Mbuna, and nothing else victorian. Am I loosing my mind?

I can't immagin that these eggs are fertilized, as they the Astatotilapia latifasciata were not interested in anything but each other but this morning they BOTH are still holding.

My first cichlid tank, and my first egg laying situation. Please let me know if this is normal.

Danielle :fish:


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Iverdenboxers said:


> Allright so I am here display my ignorance to you.
> Last night as my two Astatotilapia latifasciata females were going round and round I notices that they were drawing to a flatter rock I have in the tank. with in about 15 min of watching these two circle each other, they took turns laying eggs and scooping them up. Please note that I do not have a male Astatotilapia latifasciata and they are house with Mbuna, and nothing else victorian. Am I loosing my mind?
> 
> I can't immagin that these eggs are fertilized, as they the Astatotilapia latifasciata were not interested in anything but each other but this morning they BOTH are still holding.
> ...


Hi Danielle,

This is perfectly normal. They often spawn either alone or with another female if there are no males available. They will spit the eggs in a few days when they realize that they are not fertilized.


----------



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you so much!! What a neat experience.. Makes me ALMOST  want a male Astatotilapia latifasciata. How often will they do this? :-?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

.............  ................ :lol: ................. :?


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Iverdenboxers said:


> Thank you so much!! What a neat experience.. Makes me ALMOST  want a male Astatotilapia latifasciata. How often will they do this? :-?


Depends on how "happy" they are lol

Get the poor girls a male 8)


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

They need a Male fish.!! 8)


----------



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks - I think I might actually trade the ole girls for some Malawi. I would love to get to an all mbuna tank, and the girls might be happier with some of their own kind. 1 dropped her eggs last night the other is still delusional!
Danielle


----------

